# *.exe mit java programm ausführen



## Airwolf89 (29. Jun 2009)

Hi Leut's,

kleines (oder vllt. doch nicht) Problem. Ich möchte mit einem in Java geschriebenen Programm eine .exe-datei aufrufen. Also was weiß ich, nen button, da klicke ich drauf und dann wird z.B. der Firefox oder ne beliebige andere Anwendung gestartet.

Habe schon nen bissl gesucht/ gegoogelt, bin aber bisher nur auf Runtime.exec gestoßen. So wie ich das aber verstanden habe kann ich damit nur den Prozess starten und dann den "Inhalt" der datei irgendwie verwenden (wie auch immer). Scheint also nicht das zu sein was ich will. Was ich wil ist dass durch mein Java programm durch irgendnen Event das ganze Programm gestartet wird, also dass z.B. der Firefox gestartet wird und ich im Netz surfen kann.

Das mit Runtime.exec scheint ja mehr für Kommandozeilen-Programme gedacht zu sein, so wie ich das verstanden hab.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das so umzusetzen wie ich das will? In Delphi gabs nen Befehl Shell.execute(...), damit ging das Problemlos, gibts was vergleichbares für Java? Muss auch nicht Plattform-Unabhängig sein, muss nur richtig auf Windows laufen.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## The_S (29. Jun 2009)

Geht mit Runtime.exec oder mit der Desktop-Klasse. Gabs in letzter Zeit im Forum aber auch schön öfter.

Java Blog Buch : A) Desktop - JDK 1.6


----------

